# Newer Sunday Watch



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Given that not everybody has an old watch and those that don't are excluded from Sunday's festivities might want somewhere to be I have here a newer Sunday thread

:lol: :lol:

Going to dinner later today with friends so will be wearing this.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Given that not everybody has an old watch and those that don't are excluded from Sunday's festivities might want somewhere to be I have here a newer Sunday thread
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Going to dinner later today with friends so will be wearing this.


Very Classy  , I'm working today so my choices are limited to something cheap, robust and don't mine if it gets damaged etc., so it this today.

http://www.casio.com/products/archive/Time...Shock/G350-5AV/

Will be wearing something different at bit nicer once I'm back at home though 

Best regards,

Defender


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sunday watch. Bosch 80th anniversary issue. Miyota quartz movement, 5atm depth rating, Â£7.99 of Ebay.










Now there's a cheap beater.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

As I'm wearing a post 2000 watch today I'll join this thread 

Sinn UX today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to the JL Classic:










Cheers


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

dapper said:


> Changed to the JL Classic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice.

PS hello from just south of Kingston!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

In work at the mo' wearing this Oris TT1

(will be swapping to something a bit older later)










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This again today.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Taking Mum out to lunch today (78th birthday) so I'll be wearing this 2002 Rolex Air King










My most expensive watch, but not my favourite.

Rob


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing old here :tongue2: Cleaning out the fish tank so something water resistant needed


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

as its going.

Alasdair


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Cutting the grass today so this one for me......










Always safe to have 200M of water-resistance up your sleeve when carrying out these household tasks.

You never know!

:lol:

This is the Â£100 jobby from Argos if anyones interested. A fine watch for the money!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Wore this in the morning and changed to an oldie for the afternoon:

SMP from 2003:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What's not to get ?????

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

What's not to get ?????

Quite so,

Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Stowa MO on Di-Modell Tornado today


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

its only quartz but i likes it anyway


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My usual work watch. 










Later,

William


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Tissot Moto GP Nicky Hayden Limited addition.










leigh


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sadly im sat at work so ive got this on as it seams to now be the daily beater


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

2001


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

shadowninja said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to the JL Classic:
> ...


Thanks  and hello to...Surbiton?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Picked up at the Haydock watch fair


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I think its post 2000


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

dapper said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Pretty much!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> * but i likes it anyway*


And so you should, they are nice watches


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont usually change watches on a sunday but i had a consignment of 5 turn up yesterday so ive worn most of them today.anyway final one belongs in here.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Been wearing this all day today.










Weather's been great to - went out to Paultons Park with the 2 youngest kids for my 8 year old's birthday treat


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > * but i likes it anyway*
> ...


+1

:thumbup:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

This 'un


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

*Rotary Chronospeed*

Link to image - large pic!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Got this today 










........


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the romanticism and heritage of the ubiquitous metal watches but let's face it - *that* is the tool for the job, regardless of the job


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Tag for me too today...










Really like the bi-metal GMT and LV rolexes (rolii??) on display!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

James said:


> Got this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Flash' - What does it do??


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know yet lol. But sounds cool. Have not set it up yet other than the time. The lume actually lights the whole glass and lettering not just the display


----------

